
Microsoft makes Databricks a first-party service on Azure - manigandham
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/15/microsoft-makes-databricks-a-first-party-service-on-azure/
======
smortaz
This is great to see. Beyond databricks itself, it has one of the slickest
Notebook interfaces around - from collaboration to one-click dashboards.

------
dmatrix
Really a new day for Apache Spark now accessible to Microsoft developers to
use along with all Azure cloud-native services.

~~~
probdist
Azure has already had a great spark experience available with HDInsight.

~~~
rdeboo
The startup time of a HDInsight cluster is quite long; it's not really suited
for ad hoc clusters (which are really easy to spin up quickly in Databricks).

~~~
mobileexpert
It takes around 20 minutes to spin up HDInsight clusters. So it is not instant
but I wonder if databricks on Azure can do any better given they are running
in customer environments so wont have a big pool of preallocated multitenant
machines available.

~~~
rdeboo
AFAIK it is not multitenant, you get your own machines.

They spin up the VMs with either open source Spark or the Databricks runtime -
you get to choose the distribution and version before spinning up the cluster.

If you have enough workloads you can run your own pool of VMs to provide a
'serverless' experience to your Spark users:
[https://databricks.com/blog/2017/06/07/databricks-
serverless...](https://databricks.com/blog/2017/06/07/databricks-serverless-
next-generation-resource-management-for-apache-spark.html)

